# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Lead Museum Preparator, Palm Springs, California. full-time position

## AngelaBarker

https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDetails?job=3848&clientkey=6D1353D45F206B1C  1F44D6CCC28333BA

Start date: ASAP
Application deadline: When position is filled.

----------

